# Abacos 81.8 Bull Dolphin....



## Don White

My brother caught this beast yesterday. It took him about 45 min. with a 5/0 International. He was fishing out of Hopetown Abacos. Can't figure out if I want to hug him or cuss him! Lucky SOB.


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

that thing makes the one on the table over there small haha. awesome fish


----------



## lobsterman

Thats the mack daddy.


----------



## Don White

jdhkingfisher said:


> that thing makes the one on the table over there small haha. awesome fish


That's a 20+ lb cow!


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i know it thats why i said that other dolphin would normally be the trophy of the day haha


----------



## Chris V

That sir, is a dolphin

Great catch. hope I'm lucky enough to _see _one that big someday


----------



## hit man

Nah, thats an old camera trick, that fish ain't an ounce over 80 lbs! Hahahah Nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## hogdogs

Quite a few grilled or fried mahi samiches will come from the 2 slabs off'n that stud!

Brent


----------



## Don White

hogdogs said:


> Quite a few grilled or fried mahi samiches will come from the 2 slabs off'n that stud!
> 
> Brent


Haha so true! Here is one side.


----------



## hogdogs

And that little chunk (bigger than some whole peanut fillets) of forehead meat would be my first hunk grilled and slathered with a lime tainted tartar sauce!!!:whistling::notworthy: One fine samich...

Brent


----------

